# Ivy at 8 1/2 Months



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few photos I shot of Poison Ivy today. She's 8 ½ months old. I'm not sure of her weight right now, but I would guess somewhere around 35Lbs - 38Lbs. She's an absolute terror!

[edit 10/28/2009] I pulled the scale out of the garaged today and Ivy weighs in at 35Lbs.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

look good....


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love the red brindle she looks beautiful, she looks to be in perfect shape too.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Beautiful girl!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

What a pretty girl.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

aww i love ivy... such a pretty girl... she looks SO intense...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I still think Ivy wants to live in NM  she is looking great!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Fink, that is one breath taking bitch!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

She is gawgeous! I forgot where you got her from. Refresh my memory plz


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

she is looking SO beautiful!
nice job! growing up so fast


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

beutiful dog! love the eye color!


----------



## FLORIDABIGREDS (Sep 26, 2009)

she looks awesome.... very nice red


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

she looks like she is ready to rumble


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

wow, that has been my ideal color combination for along time, i think evr since i saw the "verizon pit commercial" lol

thanks, now im going to feel like your poser if i can ever find another dog for my family!!
\

BEEEAUTIFAL DOG


----------



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

Great looking dog, you back yard looks like mine. All tore up


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

i most definitely love that last picture her head is perfect and the crop set it off....


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I really love her structure, and the color is beautiful. She seems to have the attitude I like, as well.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the really nice comments on Ivy. We're really happy about how she's coming along. She's really a fun pup to have around even if she is a total $hit starter!



StaffyDaddy said:


> aww i love ivy... such a pretty girl... she looks SO intense...


Ivy is very loving little girl, but you're right Oz she is a very intense little psycho!



performanceknls said:


> I still think Ivy wants to live in NM  she is looking great!


I'm sure she love at your place! Lux is the one that need to come live with you for one of your 4 week boot camps!



pitbullgirl22 said:


> She is gawgeous! I forgot where you got her from. Refresh my memory plz


Ivy came off the same yard as Lux only Ivy mother is a Castillo breed dog and the sir is Lux's brother.



Abel92701 said:


> Great looking dog, you back yard looks like mine. All tore up


We had a bad problem with crab grass so I killed it off. Now I've got to reseed before we start getting rain.



Bethb2007 said:


> I really love her structure, and the color is beautiful. She seems to have the attitude I like, as well.


Thank you very much. Attitude is one thing Ivy's got plenty off!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Why would Lux need the bootcamp and not the little devil??? Just curious LOL


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Why would Lux need the bootcamp and not the little devil??? Just curious LOL


Because he's a 68Lbs Devil!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Because he's a 68Lbs Devil!!!!


just a little kid at heart eh? Both of your dogs are so pretty, you know theres gotta be a little bit of heathen behind those pretty eyes HAHAHA


----------

